# Dyeing yarn : pool and conquer!



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

A client in Hong Kong wants me to dye yarn for Martina Behms Pool and Conquer http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pool--conquer. She needs 1700 yards! That's a massive project for a newish knitter. She wants a Monet so this is what I came up with. There's one more painting I want to work on but so far she's happy with this one. The thought of knitting 1700 yards in fingering makes me want to head for the hills.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Wonderful


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

She just wants you to dye the yarn not knit it up for her right?
I think you matched the colors perfectly. How do you judge where the 
colors change, so it will look like the pattern when knitted?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Debiknit said:


> She just wants you to dye the yarn not knit it up for her right?
> I think you matched the colors perfectly. How do you judge where the
> colors change, so it will look like the pattern when knitted?


She's knitting this one. 

I have the pattern and there's an example of what the yarn needs to look like. Needle size should also come into play.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The colours are spot on! It should be a very interesting knit, when completed.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Well you certainly matched the colors in the picture. You have
a good eye and a wonderful talent.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful colors and a perfect spin. Lovely.


----------



## stoneymeadow (Mar 27, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I love Monet, and I love your colors!


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful colors.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

You really got the colors right. I checked out that pattern and your yarn should be perfect for it. Like you, I can't imagine knitting up that much for a shawl.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Pretty yarn and good job.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful colors.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Beautiful work, love you inspiration picture


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow, you aced it on the colours Desiree ! Gorgeous yarn ! I cannot imagine knitting 1700 yards of anything ! I would get bored very fast, however with your yarn, I could definitely make an exception. ????


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Beautiful colors.


----------

